

How to Export Your Facebook Photos - jgt_
http://jezenthomas.com/how-to-export-your-facebook-photos/

======
med00d
Nice, thanks for sharing! This is something that has been on my todo list for
a while, but for a different reason. My wife thought it would be a neat idea
to create a facebook account for my infant son and then tag him in photos and
videos so that he can go back and look at it when he's older. I'm not psychic,
but something tells me that either facebook won't be around forever, that his
account may get flagged someday for TOS violation (under 13, account not
created by him), or that some of that data might eventually get lost. It'd be
nice to automate this, but this will work great for now.

